# Jorge Buxadé, futuro dictador de España (yo lo avisé)



## Turgot (15 Ene 2021)

Hilo en construcción porque no tengo tiempo.

Jorge es inteligente y leído, mucho más que Abascal. Más que Espinosa. Cien mil veces más que Ortega-Smith

Jorge tiene un CV TOP, abogado del estado número 1 de su promoción. Compárese con nini Abascal.

Jorge estuvo en falange, y no se arrepiente













Jorge Buxadé: "Me arrepiento de haber estado en el PP, no en Falange"

Jorge lleva un año de ascenso en el partido, hasta el punto de que empieza a opacar a los marquesitos y a tonto-Smith, que además esta medio fuera del combate por el Covid persistente

Jorge Buxadé: el fulgurante ascenso del número dos de Vox bajo el paraguas de Abascal

Vox se 'profesionaliza' con una nueva dirección y entrega más poder a Santiago Abascal

*PERFILES MÁS POLÍTICOS E IDEOLOGIZADOS*
_De este modo, Abascal ha querido dar un salto de profesionalización en Vox. Ha revolucionado la dirección nacional y ha impulsado nuevas herramientas para poder responder políticamente con más agilidad. La idea es tener más músculo en la batalla contra el Gobierno del PSOE y Unidas Podemos y para protegerse de los intentos del PP por reconquistar sus antiguos votos.

En cuanto a la dirección nacional, en su sentido más amplio, Abascal lo ha rearmado con perfiles muchos más políticos y fuertemente ideologizados. Se puede decir que ha ganado peso el ala dura de Vox. Entre otras cosas, por el meteórico ascenso de *Jorge Buxadé* como vicepresidente y responsable del Área Política. Un nombramiento que le convierte en el número tres del partido. Como número dos y secretario general se mantiene *Javier Ortega Smith*, dueño del aparato._



Con toda seguridad está detrás del giro antiliberal del partido. Todas sus declaraciones sobre economía indican que sigue siendo un nacional-sindicalista de corazón



Jorge a duras penas puede ocultar sus tendencias autoritarias y resonancias fascistas y nacionalcatólicas











Pidendo condenas para los que blasfemen contra el cristianismo



Estigmatizando los medios a los que el mismo acude

RSF advierte a VOX que alimentar el odio a la prensa se traduce en agresiones a periodistas

Vox culpa a “infiltrados de extrema izquierda” de las agresiones a periodistas en sus actos



80 años


*En el dia de la Inmaculada, Patrona entre otros de la Infantería Española*
_*08*MiércolesDic 2010

Posted by jorgebuxade in Nuestra historia
*≈ Deja un comentario
Etiquetas*
España, Infantería, Inmaculada Concepción, Rocroi
Un recuerdo y una felicitación a todos los infantes de España, los que lo han sido, y los que lo siguen siendo, y los que con orgullo lo serán.
Viva la Inmaculada Concepción! Viva la Infantería Española y Arriba España!_



Como buen protolíder totalitario Jorge aúna un físico mediocre con un resentimiento infinito







Jorge Buxadé (Vox): "Las feministas feas son como las hermanastras de la Cenicienta"

Buxadé tilda a Echenique de “meme odioso” que se “esconde tras su enfermedad”

Eso sí, sin llegar a ser un imbécil maleducado como Herman Tertsch

Jorge es un peligro público, que tarde o temprano acabará haciéndose con el partido. Y en un país con una crisis social de tres pares de cojones puede hacerse con el poder.

Hay que pararle los pies antes de que sea tarde


----------



## Turgot (15 Ene 2021)

Citando a Julius Evola sin recato











El Escorial, el orden













Su blog *LO ANTIGUO ES LO NUEVO

Tempestades de acero, de Ernest Junger





*

Vox veta a 'El País' por hablar del pasado falangista de su candidato en Europa
* El acto de presentación de los candidatos de Vox al Parlamento europeo no ha estado exento de polémica. El partido se estrena en su primer día de campaña vetando a un periodista de El País al que no le han permitido acceder al evento por publicar una noticia sobre su número uno en la lista, Jorge Buxadé, en la que contaba que fue candidato a Europa por Falange en 1995 y que en 2012 se refirió en su blog a José Antonio Primo de Rivera y a Ernesto Giménez, como "dos almas superiores". *

Las asquerosas palabras de un líder de Vox sobre la violencia contra los migrantes

F_rente a ello, ha insistido en que cada país pueda ejercer su soberanía y emplear a sus fuerzas de seguridad, e incluso al Ejército si fuera preciso, en defensa de su territorio. "*Son imágenes hasta hermosas*, un pueblo defendiendo su libertad ante la agresión de miles y miles de personas que pretenden entrar de forma masiva y descontrolada", relata. _



Artículo: "No queremos una España de proletarios sino de propietarios" - ABC - 02/05/1959 - Archivo Linz de la Transición española • Fundación Juan March


_ABC. SÁBADO 2 DE MAYO DE 1959. EDICIÓN DE LA MAÑANA. PAG. 41

«NO QUEREMOS UNA ESPAÑA DE PROLETARIOS, SINO DE PROPIETARIOS»

"ASPIRAMOS A QUE LA VIVIENDA SEA DEL QUE LA VIVE Y QUE DE LA "LIMITADA"

PASEMOS AL IDEAL DE LA "VENTALIMITADA"

Palabras do D. José Luis de Arrese, en el homenaje que le tributaron los agentes de la propiedad

inmobiliaria._


----------



## Turgot (15 Ene 2021)

crisis – Página 2 – LO ANTIGUO ES LO NUEVO


_Traigo hoy una larga cita o transcripción de una carta escrita por José Antonio Primo de Rivera en 12 de julio de 1936 y dirigida a Ernesto Gimenez Caballero: “Lo malo sería la experiencia Maura-Prieto, con una excitación artificial de los negocios, las obras públicas, etc., para fingir una prosperidad económica sin levantar nada sobre fundamentos hondos. *Al final sobrevendría una gran crisis económica sobre un pueblo espiritualmente desmantelado para resistir el último y decisivo ataque comunista* (lo nuestro es un período de calma burguesa no es donde se alcanza su mejor cultivo).”

La cita viene al caso, aunque no quiero con ella hacer un expreso y exacto paralelismo, pero sí caer en la cuenta de cómo dos almas superiores como fueron las del fundador de Falange y las del Robinson Literario, poeta, filósofo, ensayista, diplomático, fundador de la mejor revista literaria, advirtieron que lo peor no era tal o cual gobierno, tales o cuales colores, partidos, siglas o nombres…lo peor era el desmantelamiento espiritual del pueblo.

Quiero hacer notar que cuando se habla de espiritual no se emplea el término en sentido religioso y menos aún confesional, sino en un sentido más amplio, pues abarca lo anterior y también el ámbito político y social.

Este verano he disfrutado de la lectura de Ernesto Gimenez Caballero reencontrándome con mi yo más ibérico, más hispánico, más rotundamente romano. Serán cosas de la crisis. Y de la ineludible necesidad de defendernos frente al achique de espacios de los arios. A Don Ernesto le pasó mucho de lo mismo, aunque siempre fue de Ortega, otro monstruo sacrificado por la España cainita.

Sigue retumbando. Pueblo espiritualmente desmantelado. Visionario el asesinado en Alicante. Que delicadeza. Pueblo aniquilado. Pueblo vaciado. Ahora diríamos…pueblo deconstruido. Vaciado, desvertebrado en términos orteguianos, y vuelto a rehacer, ya distinto, flojo, sin nervio, sin fe en su destino, sin conocimiento de su pasado, sin consciencia de su vocación.

Eso es lo que nos ha dejado, ya lo podemos decir, la Constitución de 1978. Un pueblo desmantelado. Una excitación artificial de los negocios y de las obras públicas, una cultura del enriquecimiento económico, una expulsión de Dios de la vida Publica y privada, un vaciamiento de las consciencias, unas primeras generaciones que desconocen, como en la Rusia soviética los conceptos de culpa, de pecado, de libertad. No se donde lo he leído, o si es convicción propia, pero sin concepto de culpa, de daño, de pecado, no puede haber libertad ni orden social.

– Filosofías, dirán ustedes! No necesitamos filosofías sino liquidez bancaria y reforma tributaria.
– Quizás! No digo que no. Sólo objeto: Es un error pensar que lo económico se sobrepone a todo lo demás, es materialismo; segundo, lo importante no es tener dinero sino saber qué hacer o no hacer con él. El espíritu es superior a la materia.
– Paparruchas, me contesta el lector compulsivo de prensa. Fíjese usted en la editorial de aquí, y en esta columna, y en aquel reportaje. Lo ve? Hasta el nacionalismo es puro negocio. Con dinero se resolverá todo.
– Repito de nuevo. Quizás. No quiero dogmatizar. Sólo sé que los pobres nunca han hecho una revolución.

Pueblo desmantelado. Quién lo reconstruirá?_

crisis – Página 3 – LO ANTIGUO ES LO NUEVO

*Ayer contenedores, mañana iglesias*


_Barcelona, ciudad en llamas. No menos de seis columnas de humo se veían ayer en Barcelona a eso de las 20 horas. El centro de la ciudad convertido ya en un campo de batalla. Violencia. Destrozos. Algarada. Las tropas de Atila contra lo poco que queda de la civilización. A Spengler no le faltaba razón.
Tengo para mi, viendo a los bárbaros, examinando su proceder, escuchando sus consignas y analizando sus miedos, que hoy son contenedores y cristales, farolas, papeleras, y puertas de comercio, pero mañana serán iglesias. Y luego, Dios no lo quiera, personas. Todo eso si no se les para, de facto, en la calle y si no se les desactiva en el terreno de las ideas _

*Reforma del mercado de trabajo y otros pesares*
_*11*DomingoMar 2012

Posted by jorgebuxade in crisis, Economía
*≈ 1 comentario
Etiquetas*
autonomías, ayuntamientos, Jorge Buxadé Villalba, mercado de trabajo, reforma
Cualquiera diría que los males económicos de España han sido ocasionados por los altos salarios de los trabajadores por cuenta ajena. De entre todas las posibles causas, ésta parece ser lo más grave. Los voceros de este liberalismo patrio, cobarde y ramplón, no se han cansado de decir durante meses que era precisa la tan reiterada reforma del mercado de trabajo. ¡Ojo! El Gobierno no ha dudado, por otra parte, ante la ineptitud de los supuestos representantes de empresarios y trabajadores para alcanzar un acuerdo satisfactorio, en dictar un Real Decreto Ley que la llevase hacia adelante, manu militari, o mejor dicho, manu parlamenti.
Pareciera que nuestra crisis económico-financiera no ha sido provocada por el derroche de unos gobiernos que, con manifiesta negligencia han gastado más de lo que ingresaban; han derrochado con la excusa del engaño del Estado del Bienestar, y con tal coartada intelectual, se han dedicado a desarbolar la economía productiva nacional encantados de convertir nuestra Patria en un enorme mercado de los servicios para la Europa anglosajona, protestante, productiva. Así, cuando el anglosajón va algo justo de dineretes o prefiere mirar a otro lado del Mediterráneo en lo que a tomar el sol y dormir a la bartola se trata, nos vamos al garete, o lo que es lo mismo, tomar viento fresco, de ése que mueve esos molinos estrafalarios y grandiosos que pueblan nuestras praderas y han roto nuestros paisajes, a fuerza de obra subvencionada con el dinero de todos.
Pareciera que nuestra crisis no ha sido, multiplicada hasta el infinito, por una estructura administrativa irracional que adolece de una hiperinflación normativa endémica, que con manifiesta negligencia ha dictado normas contradictorias, ejecutado presupuestos inviables, y robado, mucho, que lo de malversar suena a más elegante, aunque es robar, robar de toda la vida, al pobre para que se lo quede el rico, y con la coartada de un mal entendido Estado del Bienestar se han apropiado descaradamente de lo que era el fruto del esfuerzo y del trabajo de los españoles.
Pareciera que nuestra crisis no ha sido causada por una instituciones financieras que han costeado la gran bacanal en que se ha convertido el Estado de las Autonomías y han patrocinado los más inútiles proyectos municipales, que cuando iba todo hacia arriba se han enriquecido legítimamente a costa de intereses, comisiones y contratos; pero cuando ha ido hacia abajo no han sido solidarios en el desastre y han saneado sus cuentas y enriquecido inmoralmente a sus gestores a el cuenta de los fondos públicos de rescate creados por gobiernos irresponsables con el dinero de todos.
Es una obligación moral de quien intenta analizar el mundo que nos rodea con justicia llevado sólo por el amor, recordar que los trabajadores españoles no son ni de lejos los principales causantes de esta crisis. Ni los secundarios. Muchos otros están delante en la cadena de responsabilidades. Por eso es injusto que los voceros del liberalismo nos digan que la reforma del mercado de trabajo dará al traste con el ciclo y que el Gobierno haya sido tan…tan Gobierno en este asunto y sea tan…tan permisivo con bancos, entidades locales y sobre todo, autonomías.

Tema que dará para mucho.


_



Así es como se canta

llamando al taxi





Oswald Spengler (filosofia.org)

_El obscurantismo ultrabelicista de Spengler constituyó una de las fuentes ideológicas del fascismo alemán, del “nacionalsocialismo”. 



_


----------



## hartman (15 Ene 2021)

es calvooooo diomio.


----------



## birdland (15 Ene 2021)

Dios le oiga 

no veo problema e estar en una asociación como falange o el pc . El problema es tener a unos asesinos con la sangre en las manos de socios de gobierno 

y ahora que me digan que hitler era legal y demás gilipolleces


----------



## MADMAX HACENDADO (15 Ene 2021)

jamas llegara a nada por que es ... 



*
CALBOH*


que Dios se apiade de su alma ...


----------



## Turgot (15 Ene 2021)

MADMAX HACENDADO dijo:


> jamas llegara a nada por que es ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es su gran handicap para llegar a líder en el siglo XXI


----------



## MADMAX HACENDADO (15 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Ese es su gran handicap para llegar a líder en el siglo XXI



2 meses en Turquia MANDAN 

pagarse unos transplantes SANOS con dinero del contribuyente MANDA

volver con la cabeza como una Nancy despelucada MANDA 

esconderse durante medio año para luego aparecer con melena como si tal cosa y hacerse el extrañado cuando la gente que te conoce se rie de ti MANDA


----------



## Ayios (15 Ene 2021)

Yo creo que le metieron en el partido por el currículum, porque se les habrá afiliado toda una caterva de albañiles y fontaneros cuñados, y tener a todo un abogado del Estado pues da algo de empaque, aunque su discurso choca frontalmente en muchos aspectos con la línea del partido. Ya pasó en la campaña de las europeas donde iba de candidato, que estando en un partido oficialmente pro-sistema tenía un discurso bastante antieuropeísta.


----------



## Sa1va (15 Ene 2021)

Guau! Este si es un auténtico "pelao"


----------



## Hermericus (15 Ene 2021)

Hilo creado por una mala persona que cree que la gente es descerebrada.

Turgot, acabarás ahogado en tus vómitos rojos.

Ni una sola cosa de las que afirmas ni por asomo dice o insinúa Buxadé.

Cada vez me estáis convenciendo mas de votar a VOX. Espero que muy pronto supere en votos al PSOE.

Oyem, patetico CM Turgor. ¿no te da verguenza que solo tus multis te den zanks???

Eres consciente de lo que la gente opina de ti? A cada hilo tuyo sube el voto hacia VOX en burbuja.

Los Voxeros de burbuja te dan las gracias


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (15 Ene 2021)

MADMAX HACENDADO dijo:


> jamas llegara a nada por que es ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cualquiera que sepa algo de propaganda politica y campañas electorales sabe que un calvo a lo mas que aspira en españa es a un gobierno autonomico y en estados unidos, por buscar un paralelismo, a gobernador. la imagen es determinante en politica un calvo no vende. 

es asi.


----------



## Turgot (15 Ene 2021)

MADMAX HACENDADO dijo:


> 2 meses en Turquia MANDAN
> 
> pagarse unos transplantes SANOS con dinero del contribuyente MANDA
> 
> ...



No tiene zona donante


----------



## MADMAX HACENDADO (15 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> No tiene zona donante



y los cojones que ?


----------



## kabeljau (15 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Hilo en construcción porque no tengo tiempo.
> 
> Jorge es inteligente y leído, mucho más que Abascal. Más que Espinosa. Cien mil veces más que Ortega-Smith
> 
> ...



¿Sabes si pondrá a su esposa de ministra de igualdá, y si tendrá a 26 guardias civiles de porteras?


----------



## kabeljau (15 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> El Escorial, el orden



TODOS los heridos bolcheviques de la batalla de Krasny Bor fueron asesinados por los comisarios de Stalin en ese mismo lugar con tiros de pistola. Ningún herido bolchevique fue atendido por los del Genocida Stalin.


----------



## Turgot (15 Ene 2021)

MADMAX HACENDADO dijo:


> y los cojones que ?









Esto no lo arregla ni el colegio de médicos de Estambul


----------



## uberales (15 Ene 2021)

A mi me parece un buen activo.


----------



## Felson (15 Ene 2021)

Soraya también es abonada del estado y tiene el coeficiente que tiene o que ha demostrado tener.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Ene 2021)

Le falta imagen.... aunque bueno de un cabo austriaco decían lo mismo hace unos años y fijate tu lo que pasó. Aunque bueno, este desde luego a nivel oratorio le queda mucho, creo que trata de forzar el estilo, le falta salir con un tambor para marcar el ritmo... pero en el ese estilo de discurso no cuaja, porque a medida que sube el tono la voz no le acompaña. Si creo que es un buen ideologo e intelectual, no un lider carismático. Abascal hace bien en acercarselo porque le sobra lo que a el le falta.


----------



## Turgot (15 Ene 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Le falta imagen.... aunque bueno de un cabo austriaco decían lo mismo hace unos años y fijate tu lo que pasó. Aunque bueno, este desde luego a nivel oratorio le queda mucho, creo que trata de enhebrar un estilo a lo Blas Piñar, pero con esa voz aflautada no cuaja. Si creo que es un buen ideologo e intelectual, no un lider carismático. Abascal hace bien en acercarselo porque le sobra lo que a el le falta.



Hitler era más alto de lo que la gente cree, 1,76. Pero va la cosa por ahí.

Es verdad que la voz de pito tampoco ayuda... aunque tiene un ilustre antecedente


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (15 Ene 2021)

Visto así, es toda una promesa como político votable.


----------



## mxmanu (15 Ene 2021)

ojalá


----------



## Gotthard (15 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Hitler era más alto de lo que la gente cree, 1,76. Pero va la cosa por ahí.
> 
> Es verdad que la voz de pito tampoco ayuda... aunque tiene un ilustre antecedente



Pero no era eso a lo que me referia, es moreno, nariz achatada, cara redondeada, muy ario no parecía. Incluso el timbre de voz... pero su arma letal era como estructuraba la forma del discurso y como imprimía energía al mismo. Aunque no entiendas el alemán, llama la atención del oyente independientemente del contenido y no era un tipo inculto, entendia bastante de teatro, música y ópera y eso ayuda mucho en oratoria.

Y el bajito realmente lo que tenia era prestigio militar y capacidad de mando... aparte del mito de la _baraka,_ nadie en un ejercito quiere un lider gafe. Su coto no era la tribuna de oradores, era la mesa de reuniones.


----------



## korbendallas (15 Ene 2021)

El discurso es impecable. Pero es calvorotas y con voz de pito. Lo tiene jodido.


----------



## korbendallas (15 Ene 2021)

Las fotos ya no son en blanco y negro.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (15 Ene 2021)

Calvo, bajito y con voz de pito. Sólo le falta ser catalán.


----------



## Lego. (15 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Hilo en construcción porque no tengo tiempo.
> 
> Jorge es inteligente y leído, mucho más que Abascal. Más que Espinosa. Cien mil veces más que Ortega-Smith
> 
> ...



¿Buxadé dictador? ¿dónde hay que firmar?


----------



## Teofrasto (15 Ene 2021)

Don Jorge lo tiene todo para triunfar, inteligente, preparado, honrado, familiar, con valores, buen orador . Le perjudica la calvicie, pero no creo que sea determinante, frente a su gran valía. En un debate, falconetti no le dura dos asaltos y la rata con moño, no pasaría de tres.


----------



## Turgot (15 Ene 2021)

Aún le quedaban cuatro pelos cuando le nombraron generalísimo


----------



## Gigatr0n (15 Ene 2021)

*Jorge Buxadé, futuro dictador de España (yo lo avisé)*

"Dictador" ¿porqué?... si los moñas estos no van a llegar nunca a nada uqe no sea ser "bisagra" del pepé. Tampoco hay que fliparla tanto, eh?... no jodas!


----------



## Turgot (16 Ene 2021)

Cataluña – Página 4 – LO ANTIGUO ES LO NUEVO


_Sin embargo, España, no se olvide, sólo saldrá airosa de esta batalla en defensa de la unidad y de la verdadera Cataluña si aparece como algo grande, enorme, gigante, algo casi mágico, muy superior a lo jurídico, a las leyes y a la Constitución, salvaguarda de las libertades individuales, y del orden económico (sí), pero también de nuestra dignidad personal y nacional, que la tenemos.

En realidad, nadie da la vida por un Código ni por una Constitución. Nadie da la vida por su condición de ciudadano, o de productor o empresario. La vida se da, se regala por cosas grandes, trascendentes, sobrehumanas. Por cosas que uno no puede ni comprender, ni aprehender, pero sí amar.

El odio de una idea sólo puede combatirse con la idea de un amor, y con el amor a la idea. La idea de España, así intituló Ganivet uno de sus trabajos, con los que se arranca un siglo que está ideológicamente por terminar.

Alguien tendrá ya que acabar con el noventayochismo y el criticismo. España se pregunta qué es, (no lo olvide el lector) desde que dejó de ser ella misma. La pregunta alienta el odio y la secesión, deshace lo infecundo, anima el desánimo, y sobre todo ahuyenta al joven que no quiere dar la vida por una duda. *Descartes y su duda no hacen revoluciones ni levantan imperios.* Acabemos con el noventayochismo y rehagámonos España.

No hay que hacer España ni rehacer España. Hay que hacerse España! Vibrar desde la mañana hasta la noche con su historia heroica, sus gestas, sus mitos, sus leyendas, sus tradiciones, sus lenguas, sus artistas y guerreros, sus reyes y sus doncellas, sus celestinas y sus donjuanes, sus santos y sus fulanas. El constitucionalismo, que tantas cosas buenas trajo al mundo jurídico, en cambio, pretende encasillar las naciones, petrificarlas en un conjunto más o menos flexible
_


----------



## Komanche O_o (16 Ene 2021)

Ya sabemos que en Vox están todos los trastornados de ultraderecha y fanáticos religiosos, gracias

El Ayatola Jorge Buxade...la versión Cayetana del DAESH con la cruz..


----------



## Guanovirus (16 Ene 2021)

Lo dices cómo si fuese algo malo. Ojalá, aunque nadie estará a la altura del irrepetible.


----------



## al loro (16 Ene 2021)

Sería la fiel imagen de este foro, un calvo funcionario.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ene 2021)

Comemierda de VOX cagando hilo.


----------



## Yarará Guazú (16 Ene 2021)

Relevo de la casta. Ni más ni menos. Esto viejo como el pan. Dice lo que algunos tontos como tu quieren escuchar. El día de elecciones haz una ordenada fila y le pones la papeleta.


----------



## Juanchufri (16 Ene 2021)

Por muy calvo e incomodo de ver que sea, va por el buen camino, y eso os aterra y jode a partes iguales, putos analfabetos funcionales.


----------



## Turgot (16 Ene 2021)

“Vox no es de derechas ni de izquierdas, esa etiqueta ya no vale”

_Pero eso dura muy poquito tiempo y Vox aparece con un lenguaje nuevo, con formas nuevas, con símbolos nuevos, haciéndose fuerte en el sentido común. Aznar no hablaba de sentido común, sino de regeneración democrática y de la nueva transición. En el fondo, Aznar respondía a ese pensamiento progre.

Yo quiero poner de manifiesto que quien coloca por ejemplo lo de los informes de impacto de género en la normativa española es el Gobierno de Aznar. Y por tanto, de esa corriente de opinión el Partido Popular no se ha separado nunca. Puede tener los líderes más progres, como Núñez Feijóo y otros que aparentan serlo menos._


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 Ene 2021)

Yo lo que no entiendo porqué es peligroso Buxadé que tiene un fuerte sesgo social y no lo son los chicos de Podemos partidarios de nacionalizar por la vía rápida a media África.

Y cuidado no digo ni mucho menos que se tenga que ver bien su discurso de corte religioso por ejemplo, pero no entiendo porqué es un peligro público mientras a PIT se le puede votar tranquilamente.


----------



## Turgot (16 Ene 2021)

Artículo: "No queremos una España de proletarios sino de propietarios" - ABC - 02/05/1959 - Archivo Linz de la Transición española • Fundación Juan March


_ABC. SÁBADO 2 DE MAYO DE 1959. EDICIÓN DE LA MAÑANA. PAG. 41

«NO QUEREMOS UNA ESPAÑA DE PROLETARIOS, SINO DE PROPIETARIOS»

"ASPIRAMOS A QUE LA VIVIENDA SEA DEL QUE LA VIVE Y QUE DE LA "LIMITADA"

PASEMOS AL IDEAL DE LA "VENTALIMITADA"

Palabras do D. José Luis de Arrese, en el homenaje que le tributaron los agentes de la propiedad

inmobiliaria._


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (16 Ene 2021)

No sé si te das cuenta so memo que estás en Burbuja. Con este hilo solo les estás dando votos a VOX, pero por mi bien.

Ya lo hemos dicho muchas veces. VOX es la única derecha real de España. Por tanto en su seno se aprietan todas las tendencias. Desde los más tradicionalistas, hasta los liberales tipo Espinosa o la "izquierda" falangista de Buxade. Y es que VOX tb. tiene su ala izquierda y su ala derecha. La diferencia es que en este caso al menos todos buscan el bien y la unidad de España. Eso no se puede decir de todos los partidos.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (16 Ene 2021)

MEANWHILE EN EL GOBIENRO DE ESPAÑA...


----------



## naburiano (16 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> El Escorial, el orden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y? Tenemos un vicepresidente leninista. A, ya, que hay totalitarismos mejores que otros. No te enteras, ya estás en una dictadura, puto follabozales.


----------



## Turgot (16 Ene 2021)

José Antonio Primo de Rivera – LO ANTIGUO ES LO NUEVO


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (16 Ene 2021)

Deseando que te vayas de este mundo y toda tu familia de la manera mas cruel posible ojala pilleis el bicho y os desplume


----------



## Turgot (16 Ene 2021)

sorteos_follacabras dijo:


> Deseando que te vayas de este mundo y toda tu familia de la manera mas cruel posible ojala pilleis el bicho y os desplume



Y a otros 26 millones


----------



## Turgot (17 Ene 2021)

No


----------



## Turgot (17 Ene 2021)

Ni uno de ellos, salvo Echenique, y porque es discapacitado


----------



## Turgot (17 Ene 2021)

Desde luego

Has tenido que buscar una foto de Anguita mal peinado, que patético eres


----------



## Turgot (17 Ene 2021)

Con sesenta años en esa foto además


----------



## Furymundo (17 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> El Escorial, el orden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando has mencionado el nombre, no me imaginaba a ese. Joder

Tu no sabes lo que es la* MUERTE EN VIDA*.
Si lo supieras no dirias tonterias.


----------



## Arretranco70-70 (17 Ene 2021)

nº 1 de su promoción de abogados del Estado..... guaaaaau..... CASI como la soryaya del bolso en la silla de Mar y Ano.

Sí.... la que nos trajo pudrimos y la Secta

Sí... esa misma que dejó crecer el espantajo catalán hasta el paroxismo para luego no hacer nada y esconder las cintas de los ataques a los cuerpos de seguridad del estado el infame día del referendú

Sí.... esa que se dejaba masajear en las fotos por el vizco catalán.

Esa....también fue número DOS de su promocion (donde pasaron 19 personas de toda España)

La mayoría de los políticos son funcionarios de carrera... Seguro que si investigamos un poco encontramos unos cuantos entre los primerísimos números de su oposición. Eso no les hace más capaces para un puesto político. A VECES AL CONTRARIO.... De ahí el ejemplo que he puesto: tanto Soryaya como Mar i ano, funcionarios los dos, ejercieron de FUNCIONARIOS top, pero de política no tenían ni puta idea... MIL VECES MEJOR ABASCAL, sin tanta teoría y tanta mierda y con años de mirar debajo del coche.....


----------



## Tierra de alcázares (17 Ene 2021)

Buxade me gusta.

Dios te oiga.

Pero de momento los dictadores que tenemos son otros, y son verdaderamente nefastos.


----------



## Turgot (18 Ene 2021)

Aunque no haya violencia, o lo que es lo mismo, ilegalizar ideas


----------



## Turgot (19 Ene 2021)

Patxi López acusa a Buxadé (Vox) de “añorar” un Estado centralizado “con un dictador al frente”


----------



## Turgot (19 Ene 2021)

Su postura en inmigración es mucho más dura de lo que defiende el partido


----------



## CaCO3 (19 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Aunque no haya violencia, o lo que es lo mismo, ilegalizar ideas



Para prevaricar o malversar fondos públicos, que es lo que hacen día sí y día también los rojos, no hace falta violencia basta con que haya subnormales que los voten como tú.


----------



## Turgot (19 Ene 2021)




----------



## JyQ (19 Ene 2021)

Vox lo intentó con el discurso liberal.
Como en España eso no vende, pues se pasa al socialismo, al discurso de las emociones y a la demagogia, qué aquí eso nos encanta.
Aquí sólo queremos que otro pague, tó gratih.


----------



## Turgot (21 Ene 2021)




----------



## Turgot (23 Ene 2021)

Donde digan tolerancia, ponga verdad


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Ene 2021)

*TURGOT EL ASALARIADO PODEMITA *

*HOLA PEPO JIMENEZ*

*TU TAMBIEN ERES CALVO*


----------



## HvK (23 Ene 2021)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> Calvo, bajito y con voz de pito. Sólo le falta ser catalán.



Es catalán.


----------



## HvK (23 Ene 2021)

No tiene carisma de líder. Y no solo por calvo, Mussolini y Franco eran calvos, sino por el pack completo. Mala voz, poco sentido del humor, inflexibilidad, fealdad... Quizá como número 3.


----------



## Turgot (23 Ene 2021)

HvK dijo:


> No tiene carisma de líder. Y no solo por calvo, Mussolini y Franco eran calvos, sino por el pack completo. Mala voz, poco sentido del humor, inflexibilidad, fealdad... Quizá como número 3.



De momento ya es número 2


----------



## HvK (23 Ene 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> De momento ya es número 2



De todas maneras entre ZPedro y Buxadé la elección es clara: Buxadé es bastante menos malo.


----------



## Turgot (30 Ene 2021)




----------



## Turgot (30 Ene 2021)

Impasible el ademán


----------



## Turgot (2 Feb 2021)

Dolor de los pecados, arrepentimiento público

y San Benito y Coroza, le ha faltado


----------



## Thebore (2 Feb 2021)

Huele a armario cerrado, esmegma y sotana


----------



## Turgot (3 Feb 2021)

A pecho descubierto, cerrar medios de comunicación


----------



## Turgot (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## Gonzalor (4 Feb 2021)

Joder, tiene más estudios y ha trabajado más que TODOS los políticos de izquierda juntos


----------



## Turgot (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## Turgot (8 Feb 2021)

Padrecito Buxadé, protégenos


----------



## El amigo (8 Feb 2021)

Así que le comparas con Manuel de Falla. 
Si yo fuera el, me sentiría honrado.


----------



## derepen (8 Feb 2021)

Jorge a duras penas puede ocultar sus tendencias autoritarias y resonancias fascistas y nacionalcatólicas 


  

Ya has gastado el comodín de facha y nazi, solo te falta homófobo, xenófobo, racista y populista


----------



## Turgot (8 Feb 2021)

derepen dijo:


> Jorge a duras penas puede ocultar sus tendencias autoritarias y resonancias fascistas y nacionalcatólicas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, un tío que ha sido candidato por Falange y que va publicando en su blog sobre Jose Antonio y Krasny Bor. Ese no puede ser facha.


----------



## Turgot (14 Feb 2021)




----------



## Turgot (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 Feb 2021)

El autor de éste hilo pretendía criticar a Buxadé pero en realidad le ha salido un elogio de forma involuntaria, hay que ser torpe..


----------



## Castellano (17 Feb 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Ese es su gran handicap para llegar a líder en el siglo XXI



CalBo y enano. Que no se si llega al 1,65
Además de esmirriado tipo Pablo Motos.
Solo le falta ser pelirrojo


----------



## ASTUto (17 Feb 2021)

Un saludo íbero, Jorge.


----------



## Turgot (17 Feb 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2021)

«En ningún lugar de Europa existe la violencia que vimos contra VOX»​

• 17 feb 2021 

*Periodista Digital*

VOX ha irrumpido en el Parlament de Cataluña por primera vez con 11 escaños que le erigen en la primera fuerza antiindependentista

La lista encabezada por Ignacio Garriga ha conseguido más de 217.000 votos y se convierten en la cuarta fuerza en el hemiciclo catalán en unas elecciones sin precedentes: récord histórico de abstención y un número de votos nulos que ha crecido exponencialmente.

El eurodiputado Jorge Buxadé fue uno de los dirigentes de VOX más implicados en la campaña del 14-F. El político barcelonés reflexiona con 'El Quilombo' de Periodista Digital después de haber soportado una campaña durísima en la que en cada mitin de VOX a sus dirigentes les esperaba una jauría de violentos para atacarles.

"La violencia se desmadró en Vic con la llegada de manadas de magrebíes"

➤Enlace a la noticia: https://bit.ly/3dizzTp 
------
Más noticias: www.periodistadigital.com - Periodista Digital

➤SUSCRÍBETE a Periodista Digital en YouTube: https://bit.ly/36eCgjQ
✔Síguenos en Twitter: https://twitter.com/periodistadigit/
✔Síguenos en Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PeriodistaDi...
✔Síguenos en Telegram: Periodista Digital

Más noticias: https://www.periodistadigital.com/el-...

➤SUSCRÍBETE a El Quilombo en YouTube: https://bit.ly/2IFFzsB
✔Síguenos en Twitter: https://twitter.com/ElQuilombo4/


----------



## Turgot (18 Feb 2021)

Hasta el final= que haya varios muertos que se conviertan en mártires del proceso


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Feb 2021)

Felson dijo:


> Soraya también es abonada del estado y tiene el coeficiente que tiene o que ha demostrado tener.



La gente valora muchísimo estos puestos cuando cualquiera sabe que son las oposiciones más amañadas que existen.
Piensa que un deficiente mental como el pobre Rajoy aprobó una de las oposiciones más difíciles que es la de registrador de la propiedad.
si uno se fija, abogados del estado, registradores, notarios, etc, son siempre los mismos apellidos desde el siglo XIX. Cuando se abren oposiciones, de cada 50 plazas, 45 están ya adjudicadas


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (20 Feb 2021)




----------



## Luftwuaje (20 Feb 2021)

Razón no le falta en mucho de lo que dice.


----------



## Turgot (21 Feb 2021)




----------



## Turgot (28 Feb 2021)




----------



## Billy Ray (28 Feb 2021)

Fantástico Buxadé, sería un dictador positivo, y es que ante la dictadura progre actual que tenemos habría que oponer una de signo contrario para volver a equilibrar, abolir sin discusión todas las leyes dictatoriales que tenemos, hace falta un periodo de dictadura opuesta para revertir toda la MIERDA y dejarla como estaba.
Si, Buxadé sería un buen dictador, le seguiré votando...hilo fallido, OP hijo de puta.


----------



## Teofrasto (28 Feb 2021)

Alguien con las ideas claras, con principios, con valores, con honestidad, con gallardía.
Justo lo que necesita ,esta desgracia de país, aún llamado España.


----------



## Turgot (28 Feb 2021)




----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (28 Feb 2021)

Pues sería un dictador bastante paco: calvo y con pinta de mangina citroen xsara picasso.


----------



## friki (28 Feb 2021)

Que calvo tan espantoso, si ese es el candidato va a votar a vox su padre


----------



## Segismunda (28 Feb 2021)

XURDE BUXADÉ NUN PUE SER LLIDER DE NADA, N'ESPAÑA NUN HAI UNA DRECHA COLEUTIVISTA, COMO MUNCHO DEMOCRISTIANA Y LLIBERAL.


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## Hermericus (28 Feb 2021)

Es el politico con mas cabeza actualmente en España.

Nadie esta a su nivel en el Congreso.

Olona, pero es otro estilo.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (28 Feb 2021)

Despues de ver a un pequeño hombre como Franco dictador en España...me creo todo.


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## CaraCortada (28 Feb 2021)

A ver, que las mujeres también votan y este punto es canijo y calvo. Como tenga que verselas con el viruelo en un debate tv cara a cara ambos de pie delante de un atril ejem.... A mi me sirve pero ....Y no me gusta su voz. Desde luego que para suplente de Santi y segundo de a bordo me parece un error. Mucho antes Macarena que así estaría en posición de dar el salto en cualquier momento, que ya toca y aparte de eso sería un buen golpe de efecto que fuera la única formación con posibilidad de gobernar que presenta candidata. No se como no se dan cuenta de eso cuando el feminazismo empieza a hacer aguas. Ni siquiera haria falta que les voten mas mujeres, bastaría con la abstención de las que han votado progre en las ultimas convocatorias de elecciones.


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Feb 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (1 Mar 2021)

JORGE BUXADÉ (jorgebuxade.es)

Página web de candidato total. Abascal que se vigile las espaldas.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Abrojo (2 Mar 2021)

es bajito, calvo y gafón: mucho ojo que esos tienen mucho peligro si se les deja


----------



## Abrojo (2 Mar 2021)

korbendallas dijo:


> El discurso es impecable. Pero es calvorotas y con voz de pito. Lo tiene jodido.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Eremita (2 Mar 2021)

Vamos, que lo de ahora, es libertad.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (2 Mar 2021)

A mí me da más miedo el día que se unan los calvos con bigote.

El mundo no va a ser suficiente.


----------



## korbendallas (2 Mar 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


>




Ojalá hallarnos en contextos comparables. Pero me temo que el orden de valoración de atributos personales actual difiere del de entonces.


----------



## Turgot (2 Mar 2021)

korbendallas dijo:


> Ojalá hallarnos en contextos comparables. Pero me temo que el orden de valoración de atributos personales actual difiere del de entonces.



Estados Unidos no ha elegido un calvo desde que hay televisión


----------



## Arkaku-txo (2 Mar 2021)

Putos socialistas nacionalistas. Perro con distinto collar


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (4 Mar 2021)

Que obsesión con el martirio y la guerra civil...


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Mar 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> La gente valora muchísimo estos puestos cuando cualquiera sabe que son las oposiciones más amañadas que existen.
> Piensa que un deficiente mental como el pobre Rajoy aprobó una de las oposiciones más difíciles que es la de registrador de la propiedad.
> si uno se fija, abogados del estado, registradores, notarios, etc, son siempre los mismos apellidos desde el siglo XIX. Cuando se abren oposiciones, de cada 50 plazas, 45 están ya adjudicadas



Eso es falsísimo

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Mar 2021)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Despues de ver a un pequeño hombre como Franco dictador en España...me creo todo.



Franco era un tío con más inteligencia que los que le sucedieron 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Mar 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Eso es falsísimo
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Los cojones. Están más amañadas esas oposiciones que el acceso a la Guardia Civil, que ya es decir.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (4 Mar 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Franco era un tío con más inteligencia que los que le sucedieron
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



No he dicho que no fuera inteligente...Alguien que traiciono a todo y a todos no puede ser tonto.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Mar 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Los cojones. Están más amañadas esas oposiciones que el acceso a la Guardia Civil, que ya es decir.



Tú eres tonto. 

Esas oposiciones son las más limpias por varias razones:

-LOs temas son al azar y elegidos de un bombo por el propio aspirante
-Son oposiciones públicas a las que se puede asistir y quedar grabadas en audio/vídeo
-Son extremadamente competitivas, y ante la mínima sospecha de tongo los otros candidatos van a impugnar la oposición y emprender acciones legales. 

Espero que puedas contraargumentar


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Mar 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Tú eres tonto.
> 
> Esas oposiciones son las más limpias por varias razones:
> 
> ...



Lo que tu digas campeón.
Uno de mis mejores amigos es notario. Su mujer es notario. Su padre es notario y su tío registrador de la propiedad.
Si él mismo dice que es una autentica vergüenza, imagínate como debe ser el tema.
Y no me habla de la época de Franco eh. Ahorita mismo.
Pero tú puede seguir creyendo en lo que quieras, a mi me la pela.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (4 Mar 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Lo que tu digas campeón.
> Uno de mis mejores amigos es notario. Su mujer es notario. Su padre es notario y su tío registrador de la propiedad.
> Si él mismo dice que es una autentica vergüenza, imagínate como debe ser el tema.
> Y no me habla de la época de Franco eh. Ahorita mismo.
> Pero tú puede seguir creyendo en lo que quieras, a mi me la pela.



En Madrid he conocido varios primos y hermanos notarios...


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Mar 2021)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> En Madrid he conocido varios primos y hermanos notarios...



Un parte bastante elevada de notarios son siempre lo mismos apellidos desde el S XIX


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Mar 2021)

Falange Española Auténtica (FEA), todo un hacha el que eligió el nombre.

FEA, como él, un enano FEO, calbo y con voz de pito. Claro que Franco ya tenía estos mismos atributos y mirad donde llegó.


----------



## Turgot (5 Mar 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Falange Española Auténtica (FEA), todo un hacha el que eligió el nombre.
> 
> FEA, como él, un enano FEO, calbo y con voz de pito. Claro que Franco ya tenía estos mismos atributos y mirad donde llegó.



Franco aún tenía 4 pelos en 1936


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (5 Mar 2021)

ojalá fuese cierto.


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (8 Mar 2021)

Deus Vult


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Mar 2021)

Los falangistas no arrepentidos acaban en VOX
Los arrepentidos acaban en el PP
A que sí, bonita???


----------



## bocadRillo (8 Mar 2021)

MADMAX HACENDADO dijo:


> jamas llegara a nada por que es ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seguro?????


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Mar 2021)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Los falangistas no arrepentidos acaban en VOX
> Los arrepentidos acaban en el PP
> A que sí, bonita???






Freedomfighter dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > Podemos y Falange - Dos partidos, un mismo discurso​
> ...


----------



## Turgot (15 Mar 2021)

Con el MAL no se dialoga...


----------



## Turgot (16 Mar 2021)




----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (17 Mar 2021)

El único con perfil de dictador basado cursado es Ortega Smith







Hasta tiene la cara de cabreado.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (17 Mar 2021)

Pues capaz que prefiero el ala falangista de VOX en lo económico que la ultraliberal anglosajona que ella ya sabemos a donde va, lo malo es que la falangista luego le da por querer hacer guerras civiles.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Mar 2021)

Comemierdas voxemita caga hilo de su líder.


----------



## dac1 (17 Mar 2021)

Podria ser el himmler epañooo???


----------



## España1 (17 Mar 2021)

Mi voto lo tiene


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Los falangistas no arrepentidos acaban en VOX
> Los arrepentidos acaban en el PP
> A que sí, bonita???


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## mxmanu (17 Mar 2021)

O J A L Á!!!


----------



## Turgot (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## John Galt 007 (17 Mar 2021)

PCM


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Mar 2021)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> PCM



el efecto CALVA TOTAL va a ser DEMOLEDOR


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## eljusticiero (17 Mar 2021)

Coño pues si sale este tipo auguro que VOX arrasa en las elecciones


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Juanchufri (17 Mar 2021)

Llegado el momento de gobernar se lo quitarán de en medio, señalado por las ratas sionistas que mueven los hilos de Vox, de momento les da fuerza porque es listo y sabe hablar, aunque sea calvoroto y no tenga labio superior como Aznar, de hecho debería dejarse crecer la barba más tupida..


----------



## Vivoenalemania (17 Mar 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> cualquiera que sepa algo de propaganda politica y campañas electorales sabeyi españa es a un gobierno autonomico y en estados unidos, por buscar un paralelismo, a gobernador. la imagen es determinante en politica un calvo no vende.
> 
> es asi.



Yo diría que un calvo masculino si vendería


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Kursk (17 Mar 2021)

Sería un gran presidente.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (18 Mar 2021)

Hay algo amanenzante en esta foto


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## corolaria (18 Mar 2021)

Aquí tenemos a un gilipollas buscando dictadores del futuro cuando ya disfrutamos de uno en el presente.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Abu-Yunis (19 Mar 2021)

Quien más futuro tiene dentro de Vox y podría ser el dictador de España es Garriga.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (19 Mar 2021)

Buxade es un valor-testigo de VOX, cuando se pire del partido es porque ya están de lleno en la senda progre. Espero que no lo expongan mucho y que dirija en sombras. Un tío con las cosas claras.


----------



## Baubens2 (19 Mar 2021)

Vox es un submarino del psoe


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## Padre Pio (25 Mar 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (25 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Lobotomizado (26 Mar 2021)

Ser abogado del estado es peor que ser un chapero o una puta. Tu trabajo consiste en joder al ciudadano a favor del todopoderoso estado. Todos los abogados del estado me dan un grandísimo asco.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (26 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Hilo en construcción porque no tengo tiempo.
> 
> Jorge es inteligente y leído, mucho más que Abascal. Más que Espinosa. Cien mil veces más que Ortega-Smith
> 
> ...


----------



## Turgot (27 Mar 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Sonico (27 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Hilo en construcción porque no tengo tiempo.
> 
> Jorge es inteligente y leído, mucho más que Abascal. Más que Espinosa. Cien mil veces más que Ortega-Smith
> 
> ...



Que viene la ultraderecha!!!!!! Que viene el lobo!!!! Votad al coletas, asi os salvareis (Risas de fondo).


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Nopleravet (30 Mar 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> cualquiera que sepa algo de propaganda politica y campañas electorales sabe que un calvo a lo mas que aspira en españa es a un gobierno autonomico y en estados unidos, por buscar un paralelismo, a gobernador. la imagen es determinante en politica un calvo no vende.
> 
> es asi.



No sé si Eisenhower está de acuerdo contigo...


----------



## stiff upper lip (30 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Hilo en construcción porque no tengo tiempo.
> 
> Jorge es inteligente y leído, mucho más que Abascal. Más que Espinosa. Cien mil veces más que Ortega-Smith
> 
> ...



Covid persistente...

Ya, que sí.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Hrodrich (30 Mar 2021)

Europa: Grecia, Roma y Cristiandad.

¿Grecia?, Antaño gloriosa y levantada por invasores indoeuropeos, acabó en la mierda llegando a tener reyes sirios en Esparta tras el peak de su gloria con Alejandro Magno y luego sometida por Roma.

¿Roma? La gran sodoma y gomorra que se cargó el estatu-quo de la antigüedad desde la Edad del Bronce. Metiendo inmigrantes marrones por doquier mientras esclavizaba celtas, germanos y tracios. Hija de emperadores decadentes y zumbados que se hacían ser divinos mientras el populacho borrego en la miseria mantenido con el Pan y Circo. ¿Os suena de algo? A mi me parece muy parecido a la Hezpaña de Perro Sanchez.
Acabó sodomizada por los hijos de los bárbaros a los que Roma robó sus tierras, en una venganza brvtal.

¿Cristiandad? Más que acabada. Su máxima autoridad es un peón satánico comunista, cada vez las Iglesias están más vacías y está repletada de curas traidores y faccinerosos que apoya la destrucción de su propio dogma.

Menudos ejemplos de civilizaciones fallidas y muertas pone el Calbo. Lo más necesario es una deriva alfa brutal desde el interior, similar a pueblos bárbaricos que elogiaba Tácito, más puros, moralmente superiores, que arreglen el estropicio formado por "hombres" débiles, pero que termine de romper ese ciclo histórico eterno teniendo como pilar una educación de ultimísima calidad que no engendre manginas como ocurre hoy día.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Concursante (30 Mar 2021)

Si derrota a quien lo ha elegido y colocado (es decir Santiago Abascal) y toma la dirección del partido y hace como Mussolini o Hitler derrotando a los demás partidos, se lo merece en cierta manera ser dictador, oye.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## parapedoelmio (30 Mar 2021)

m tinee cara de mraicon


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## uberales (30 Mar 2021)

Cada vez más convencido. Sobre todo eso de aspirar a una nación de propietarios. Es decir, capitalismo lógico y real.


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Impresionante (30 Mar 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Hilo en construcción porque no tengo tiempo.
> 
> Jorge es inteligente y leído, mucho más que Abascal. Más que Espinosa. Cien mil veces más que Ortega-Smith
> 
> ...



Buenos orígenes


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## elviejo (31 Mar 2021)

Y lo de oponerse a la mascarilla y al cierre perimetral pa cuando


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (8 Abr 2021)

A rezar y a dormir


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (8 Abr 2021)

birdland dijo:


> Dios le oiga
> 
> no veo problema e estar en una asociación como falange o el pc . El problema es tener a unos asesinos con la sangre en las manos de socios de gobierno
> 
> y ahora que me digan que hitler era legal y demás gilipolleces



Con mayuscula.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## Alan__ (8 Abr 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Hilo en construcción porque no tengo tiempo.
> 
> Jorge es inteligente y leído, mucho más que Abascal. Más que Espinosa. Cien mil veces más que Ortega-Smith
> 
> ...



que cojones se va a hacer con el partido o el poder UN CALVO

y encima enano y con gafas y feo.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## Manero empaque (8 Abr 2021)

Un tipo que en el norte de Europa probablemente pasara de un psiquiátrico a otro, y aquí hablan de hacerlo presidente... En fin.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Abr 2021)

*Es bajito, calvo y con voz de pito.*

Ya cumple 3 requisitos fundamentales en todo dictador europeo.


----------



## Turgot (9 Abr 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Abr 2021)

​


----------



## Cicciolino (14 Abr 2021)

Hilo de voxtontillas comiéndole el culo a un funsivago A1 que gusta posar de liberal y tradicionalista a un mismo tiempo.


----------



## Turgot (14 Abr 2021)

Un eurodiputado de Vox, el único político invitado al Congreso Nacional de Estudiantes de Derecho


Jorge Buxadé, negacionista del cambio climático y de la violencia de género, hablará sobre "el conflicto entre globalismo y patriotismo"




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Turgot (20 Abr 2021)

¡Adorad al líder! ¡El líder viene a salvaros!


----------



## Turgot (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## Perfumerias Paco (21 Abr 2021)

Dios te oiga.


----------



## Turgot (23 Abr 2021)

_Bigote latino. Antiliberal. Misógino. Católico. Provida. Del Atleti. Alcohólico_


----------



## Turgot (3 May 2021)




----------



## Turgot (3 May 2021)




----------



## Turgot (6 May 2021)




----------



## 917 (6 May 2021)

Los falangistas siempre con su viejo y podrido rollo....


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (6 May 2021)

Turgot, no sé si te has dado cuenta, pero te ignora casi todo el mundo.


----------



## Turgot (17 May 2021)

Vox es un MOVIMIENTO


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (17 May 2021)

Buxadé tiene más pinta de víctima de las purgas que él mismo inicia, en plan Mijail Bukharin... En todo ascenso de regímenes totalitarios, siempre hay unos cuantos dobermans que muerden a todos los opositores hasta que su amo los tiene que sacrificar... 

Quien finalmente acabará detentando el poder será un hombre mediocre con pelazo y bigote.


----------



## Turgot (18 May 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Buxadé tiene más pinta de víctima de las purgas que él mismo inicia, en plan Mijail Bukharin... En todo ascenso de regímenes totalitarios, siempre hay unos cuantos dobermans que muerden a todos los opositores hasta que su amo los tiene que sacrificar...
> 
> Quien finalmente acabará detentando el poder será un hombre mediocre con pelazo y bigote.



¿Cómo ves a la rama catalana de VOX?


----------



## Lábaro (18 May 2021)

Podria suceder que a falta de una alternativa mejor,mucha gente acabe votando a VOX como "mal menor" ante la distopia globalista que se presenta cada dia mas amenazante...

Y el perfil votante no iba a ser otro que el que engorda los partidos patriotas/ identitarios de media Europa : Clases medias y trabajadoras autoctonas amenazadas,entre ellos no pocos exvotantes de izquierda.

Este crecimiento desmesurado a base de este nuevo electorado obligaria a VOX a suavizar,cuando no cambiar sus posturas economicas y nacionales por presion de este nuevo electorado y el miedo a perderlo,cosa que ya ha pasado en otros paises.

Asi,podriamos encontrarnos con un futuro VOX crecido en votos...pero tambien con un discurso politico/economico mas aglutinador o quizas con un partido donde empiecen a distinguirse corrientes internas de ambito mas social y regionalista que el actual modelo liberal/jacobino (Una corriente socialpatriota "buxadista" disputando el cpntrol del partido a los liberales "espinosistas?"...)


----------



## Turgot (25 May 2021)




----------



## P'tit Quinquin (25 May 2021)

que orgulloso estoy de votar a vox

viva franco y arriba españa!!!


----------



## Okjito (25 May 2021)

Me encanta este tio, lo malo que es calvo. Y cuando sale en la tele digo "mira un calvo".,..y mientras me he reido han pasado 1 minuto de discurso que me he perdido. No se puede ser calvo en el s XXI y esperar que te tomen enserio


----------



## Hipotecator (25 May 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Me encanta este tio, lo malo que es calvo. Y cuando sale en la tele digo "mira un calvo".,..y mientras me he reido han pasado 1 minuto de discurso que me he perdido. No se puede ser calvo en el s XXI y esperar que te tomen enserio




que tanta cosa.,, jode que lleva siglos inventado el peluquin...



---------------------------------


----------



## Furymundo (25 May 2021)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> que orgulloso estoy de votar a vox
> 
> viva franco y arriba españa!!!



Viva El yunque e Israel


----------



## Turgot (29 May 2021)

Acechando en las sombras


----------



## nate (29 May 2021)

Gracias @Turgot por la información. Me ha hecho querer votar a VOX todavía con más ganas. Eres un crack.


----------



## Turgot (6 Jun 2021)

Confiad mejor en el que os ofrezca militarismo, tortura y represión colectiva e individual


----------



## Turgot (14 Jun 2021)

La nueva esvástica


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Jun 2021)

DIRECTO: Rueda de prensa de Jorge Buxadé y Patricia Rueda​

• 13 jun 2021

* VOX España*

Rueda de prensa tras el Comité de Acción Política de VOX


----------



## Turgot (16 Jun 2021)




----------



## Turgot (17 Jun 2021)

=usaremos la violencia


----------



## Turgot (27 Jun 2021)

La conspiración judeomasónica


----------



## Alabama Anon (27 Jun 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> =usaremos la violencia



Te pagan o algo?


----------



## Turgot (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>




​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## pepetemete (1 Jul 2021)

Dios te oiga, este tipo vale lo que cuesta.


----------



## ArmiArma (1 Jul 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Jorge es un peligro público, que tarde o temprano acabará haciéndose con el partido. Y en un país con una crisis social de tres pares de cojones puede hacerse con el poder.



No se harán con el poder. Demasiado globalistas, demasiado seguidistas, demasiado vendidos, demasiado decepcionantes para los suyos.


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (1 Jul 2021)

Me recuerda a lo mejor de los ministros concienzudos del franquismo.

Poca gente ama más a España a día de hoy que este señor. Siempre da una imagen de vida humilde y poco pro-dinero.


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## Amraslazar (1 Jul 2021)

Jorge Buxadé, Iván Espinosa de los Monteros, y Javier Ortega Smith, son individuos excepcionales, brillantes en su campo profesional: La abogacía, la economía, y liquidar al enemigo, respectivamente.

Pero precisamente por eso, no son "hombres del pueblo". La gente que es la mejor en su trabajo, los individuos que destacan, no son percibidos por la plebe como "uno de los suyos". No pueden ser líderes de masas en estos tiempos de triunfo de la moral de la muchedumbre.

Por eso Don Santiago Abascal es el líder que está salvando España. Porque él si es un hombre humilde, del pueblo, y que además tiene la inteligencia de rodearse de gente mas capacitada que él para los puestos que hacen falta. Como ejemplifica cada vez que cede el atril a Macarena Olona cuando el debate entra en temas técnicos de Leyes, Reglamentos y Procedimientos.

Así han hecho siempre los grandes. Como Francisco Franco o Ronald Reagan, el hombre que derrotó a la URSS.


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## Lobotomizado (5 Jul 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Hilo en construcción porque no tengo tiempo.
> 
> Jorge es inteligente y leído, mucho más que Abascal. Más que Espinosa. Cien mil veces más que Ortega-Smith
> 
> ...



Estuvo en falange: BIEN

Es abogado del estado: MAL


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jul 2021)

Para ser candidato a dictador es requisito indispensable que le falte un huevo


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## 917 (5 Jul 2021)

Este se ha creído Serrano Suñer 2.0


----------



## Turgot (14 Jul 2021)




----------



## Turgot (25 Jul 2021)

Ya se imagina pasando revista a las tropas, antes de enviarlas a matar a media España


----------



## Komanche O_o (25 Jul 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Ya se imagina pasando revista a las tropas, antes de enviarlas a matar a media España



Los pesados de la Sharia cristiana


----------



## Turgot (27 Jul 2021)

El yerno de Blas Piñar lanza la emisora ultra Radio Ya (elespanol.com)


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (27 Jul 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Hilo en construcción porque no tengo tiempo.
> 
> Jorge es inteligente y leído, mucho más que Abascal. Más que Espinosa. Cien mil veces más que Ortega-Smith
> 
> ...



No se si lo dices como algo bueno o como algo malo


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Jul 2021)

Os recomiendo volver a ver las entrevistas y la clase magistral de Bezmenov. A los rojos se les usa para desestabilizar y destruir naciones y luego se impone lo más conservador, derechoso y carca posible para iniciar la nueva etapa o nueva civilización. La izquierda se emplea para destruir y a los conservadores se los saca después para crear el nuevo orden. Izquierda = caos, conservadores = orden. La mayoría de las personas no queremos caos, sino orden todo el tiempo, pero bueno. Es el juego que se traen las élites y las entidades supranacionales.

Las agendas 2030 y 2050 serán el fin del rojismo y el inicio de una nueva civilización conservadora a lo antiguo. No quieren devolvernos al medievo por nada. Acabaremos como en la Rusia posterior a la URSS, tiempo al tiempo. Esto son ciclos que, si no se conocen y asumen, no se pueden parar.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## Juanchufri (27 Jul 2021)

Sería un buen dictador para España, y confío en que sea de los que si no cumple ni está a la altura de su alto designio se haga un buen seppuku en plaza pública.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## Coviban (27 Jul 2021)

Es mi líder


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## Furymundo (27 Jul 2021)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Los pesados de la Sharia cristiana


----------



## Furymundo (27 Jul 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Os recomiendo volver a ver las entrevistas y la clase magistral de Bezmenov. A los rojos se les usa para desestabilizar y destruir naciones y luego se impone lo más conservador, derechoso y carca posible para iniciar la nueva etapa o nueva civilización.
> 
> Las agendas 2030 y 2050 serán el fin del rojismo y el inicio de una nueva civilización conservadora a lo antiguo. No quieren devolvernos al medievo por nada. Acabaremos como en la Rusia posterior a la URSS, tiempo al tiempo.
> 
> Esto son ciclos que, si no se conocen y asumen, no se pueden parar.



vox es postureo del malo.  
y el ciclo se volvera a repetir PERO SIN NOSOTROS como nacion.


----------



## Tio Perico (27 Jul 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## Octubris (27 Jul 2021)

Ya es un paso porque mantiene viva las brasas falangistas, pero tengo la impresión que Buxadé está supeditado a lo que le digan la alt-right de USA, mete giros extraños en su discurso para satisfacer retóricas trumpistas cuando menos te lo esperas y cuando no vienen a cuento.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Jul 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> vox es postureo del malo.
> y el ciclo se volvera a repetir PERO SIN NOSOTROS como nacion.



¿Qué tiene que ver Vox o el postureo con mi comentario? Estamos en una época de destrucción caótica y por eso las entidades supranacionales han dado el poder a los rojos.

Cuando esa destrucción termine y sea momento de imponer un orden y una sociedad tradicionalista como la sociedad actual rusa, recurrirán a quien les parezca más conservador para imponer ese orden. Si no existe, las propias entidades supranacionales se encargarán de crear un partido que les interese a sus fines, con personas que a ellos les interesen y a quienes pondrán al mando, ya sea por imponer una dictadura o amañando unas elecciones. Seguramente creen un partido demócrata cristiano, con personas ultracatólicas muy conservadoras a las cuales no conocemos de nada y ganarán por amaño de elecciones. Ahí arrojo mi hipótesis futurista.

No va a haber feminismo, lobby abecedario, ni nada similar en décadas. Hasta que necesiten crear caos de nuevo. Recordad la República de Weymar. En cualquier caso, una época de orden nos beneficia a la mayoría. Una época de caos sólo beneficia a los 4 trastornados mentales que siempre tendremos en todas las sociedades, es decir, psicópatas y sociópatas. En las épocas de orden, estos taraos van a dar con sus huesos a hospitales mentales de los que no saldrán en lo que les quede de vida.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## Furymundo (27 Jul 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene que ver Vox o el postureo con mi comentario? Estamos en una época de destrucción caótica y por eso las entidades supranacionales han dado el poder a los rojos.
> 
> Cuando esa destrucción termine y sea momento de imponer un orden y una sociedad tradicionalista como la sociedad actual rusa, recurrirán a quien les parezca más conservador para imponer ese orden. Si no existe, las propias entidades supranacionales se encargarán de crear un partido que les interese a sus fines, con personas que a ellos les interesen y a quienes pondrán al mando, ya sea por imponer una dictadura o amañando unas elecciones. Seguramente creen un partido demócrata cristiano, con personas ultracatólicas muy conservadoras a las cuales no conocemos de nada y ganarán por amaño de elecciones. Ahí arrojo mi hipótesis futurista.
> 
> No va a haber feminismo, lobby abecedario, ni nada similar en décadas. Hasta que necesiten crear caos de nuevo. Recordad la República de Weymar. En cualquier caso, una época de orden nos beneficia a la mayoría. Una época de caos sólo beneficia a los 4 trastornados mentales que siempre tendremos en todas las sociedades, es decir, psicópatas y sociópatas. En las épocas de orden, estos taraos van a dar con sus huesos a hospitales mentales de los que no saldrán en lo que les quede de vida.



invasion mora mas que un partido de curillas.


----------



## Furymundo (27 Jul 2021)

pacotradicionalismo ejpañol catolico, 
siempre catolicomesticista, junto con el antipapa.

No me interesa, por mucho mejor que puedan ser comparado con los rojomasones.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## eltonelero (27 Jul 2021)

Fuera de coñas y aunque ya en la primera página del hilo lo hayan comentado.

A dia de hoy en una sociedad infantilizada y feminizada la imagen es fundamental.
El tio tiene aspecto fisico de beta y eso para una mujer es imposible de abstraerse
Con el chepas por lo menos habia un aura de mandamás del grupo + pelazo y labia que le salvaba aunque fuera igual de betazo fisico.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## JesZgz (27 Jul 2021)

Es buen fichaje. No querría que todo VOX fuera como el pero conviene tener un ala dura, que si no pasa como con el PP que ya es una escisión del PSOE por que en el primer equipo no podian jugar todos.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## NXT (27 Jul 2021)

Hermericus dijo:


> Hilo creado por una mala persona que cree que la gente es descerebrada.
> 
> Turgot, acabarás ahogado en tus vómitos rojos.
> 
> ...



Es maravilloso, se monta unas películas del copón, y para justificarlas enlaza a algo que poco tiene que ver con su v.

Ejemplo:


Turgot dijo:


> Con toda seguridad está detrás del giro antiliberal del partido. Todas sus declaraciones sobre economía indican que sigue siendo un nacional-sindicalista de corazón



Rallo extrapola de la frase de Abascal " faltan salarios dignos, y sobran impuestos" que están "a un paso de defender las subidas del salario mínimo" y el Sr. Buxadé le critica su liberalismo radical, que no antepone los intereses de los españoles frente al resto.
Que yo sepa VOX nunca ha sido ni ha intentado parecerse al P-Lib, así que no sé de qué "giro" habla. Son conservadores con tendencias liberales, pero anteponiendo los intereses nacionales.


Turgot dijo:


> Jorge a duras penas puede ocultar sus tendencias autoritarias y resonancias fascistas y nacionalcatólicas
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 544639



Un tweet que dice sin más: "_Trabajo, familia, patria._" Ahora ser patriota y defender la familia es "_autoritario_" y "_fascista_", lo que hay que leer...



Turgot dijo:


> Pidendo condenas para los que blasfemen contra el cristianismo




Aquí se ha liado y ha puesto el tweet antes, pero eso es lo de menos.
Ese tweet es una respuesta a otro donde una tal @SoniaSierra02 le acusa de sentir "nostalgia por la Inquisición", dando por hecho que apoya la sharia en este mensaje:
"_Tribunal nigeriano condena a muerte a un cantante musulman por herir sentimientos religiosos; aplicando la sharia. En Europa, Tribunal de Soros y tribunales nacionales, absuelven ataques directos a la fe cristiana. Las batallas que se pierden son las que no se dan_"
En su respuesta trata de clarificar lo obvio, que son dos ejemplos extremos contrapuestos, los cuales, lógicamente, no defiende. (Ni "_condena a muerte a un cantante"_ por ofender ni absolver "ataques directos" a la fe cristiana)
Conviene recordar que nuestro CP ya contempla este tipo de delitos (Ley Orgánica 10/1995, 23 de noviembre, Artículo 525), por lo que en todo caso podría pedir el mantener esa ley tal cual, pero en ese tweet no lo especifica.

Ley Orgánica 10/1995, 23 de noviembre:
"_*Artículo 525.*
1. Incurrirán en la pena de multa de ocho a doce meses los que, para ofender los sentimientos de los miembros de una confesión religiosa, hagan públicamente, de palabra, por escrito o mediante cualquier tipo de documento, escarnio de sus dogmas, creencias, ritos o ceremonias, o vejen, también públicamente, a quienes los profesan o practican.

2. En las mismas penas incurrirán los que hagan públicamente escarnio, de palabra o por escrito, de quienes no profesan religión o creencia alguna_."

Si no fuera por los podemonguers y su total odio y hostilidad contra todo aquello relacionado al cristianismo (Sin ir más lejos, Rita Maestre (Podemos, Más Madrid) participó en el asalto a una capilla a importunar a los presentes), esta ley sería difícilmente justificable. Personalmente creo que no debería darse ningún tipo de trato de favor a ninguna religión ni a nadie por procesar una determinada fe.



Turgot dijo:


> Estigmatizando los medios a los que el mismo acude



No hay nada que estigmatizar sobre rtve, es abiertamente una herramienta de propaganda del gobierno de turno. No hay nada honorable y digno en ello.



Turgot dijo:


> RSF advierte a VOX que alimentar el odio a la prensa se traduce en agresiones a periodistas
> 
> Vox culpa a “infiltrados de extrema izquierda” de las agresiones a periodistas en sus actos



Una ONjeta acusando a VOX de incitar al odio, siendo este partido los primeros que condenan todas las agresiones, cosa que no hacen otros partidos, llegando incluso a justificarlos o a alentarlos ("Alerta antifascista", tweets borrados de Echeminga...). Ya sabemos que los violentos suelen ser de extrema izquierda y no dudan en ir a reventar actos de VOX o de otros partidos que odian.

Por último, un tweet donde se evidencia el peor gobierno de la democracia. No sé para qué lo cita si la intención es criticar al Sr. Buxadé.

El resto, pues más de lo mismo. El típico progre con pocas luces tan cegado por su odio, que en su afán de intentar dar una mala imagen de aquello que odia, no sólo consigue el efecto contrario, sino que se pone a sí mismo en evidencia.


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## pepetemete (27 Jul 2021)

A ver cuando se convierte en dictador... 
El mejor político de España, de largo...


----------



## ciberecovero (27 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## Euron G. (30 Jul 2021)

Pues quizá no le falta razón al OP, D.Jorge se ha posicionado ya claramente en una futura guerra vacunados-no vacunados.


----------



## Turgot (1 Ago 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (1 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (1 Ago 2021)

¿Qué tiene de malo hablar de trabajo, familia y patria?....¿de qué va a hablar? de lo bueno que estar parado?....lo maravilloso que es vivir sólo sin hablar ni con los vecinos?...o de las multinacionales que nos van a pagar las pensiones?  ...

Acaso es mentira que el peor recorte social es cuando no hay trabajo ?....decir ésto es "nacional-católico" o "facha"?


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (2 Ago 2021)

Pues yo por motivos de trabajo interactué con él hará unos 5-6 años, yo no sabíaa de sus ideas políticas ni creo que él tuviera mucha relevancia política.

como en esa ocasión él asesoraba a un cliente común a ambos ( muy indepe el cliente, mú majete y campechano) y al tener un apellido pata negra català 100% el Abogao del Estao , me dirigí a Buixadé en catalán con total naturalidac, en fin, lo común en estas situaciones en el cap i casal.
Percibí en ese momento que se puso tenso y su pequeño cuerpo y su desmesurada cocorota calva sufrieron un espasmo como si la niña del exprcista hubiera oído una salmodia en latín para expulsar a Belcebú de su cuerpo.
Pensé: qué tipo tan raro!
como estábamos en el final de una negociación de un tema mercantil que iba viento en popa y suelo cruzarme por motivos laborales con toda clase de freaks, al ver que se le desencajaba la cara no le di más importancia y cambié al castellano como solemos hacer el 99% de personas normales, solemos pasar de una lengua cooficial a otra sin mayores problemas ( evidentemente no incluyo aquí al alopécico dada su reacción)

Bueno pues eso, con resentidos como el que nos ocupa, qué grandes tardes nos depara Vox, como se vé en esta sencilla anécdota, partido que integra en su directiva aotro psicópata al más puro estilo R78.
y dado que en este caso Buixadé tenía como cliente ( y diría que amigo) a un indepe muy majo, al final para aquél “la pela es la pela“.
Lo digo porque a mi no me parece ni bien ni mal, a mi si me pagan bien sirvo a quien me lo pida, total ni soy político ni cobro un euro del Hez-tado, soy autònomo , pero supongo que más de un votante de “Bocs”, sorry Vox , se infartará sabiendo cosillas de estas.

pd: los que no tenemos problemas con el uso de las lenguas ( es decir somos bilingües para que algunos puedan seguir siendo monolingües) reflexionemos sobre la onomatopeya BOCS, reflexionemos....


otro día ya si acaso abrinos el interesante tema de los defensores del bilingüismo en CAT:
Exigen el bilingüismo ajeno para poder seguir ejerciendo el monolingüismo propio.

pero creo que a más de uno le estallaría la cabeza si se pone a analizarlo, suponiendo que entienda el paradójico planteamiento de la cuestión, ah?


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Gubelkian (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Ese es su gran handicap para llegar a líder en el siglo XXI



Desde la llegada de la democracia solo un PCM ha sido presidente:

Leopoldo Calvo Sotelo (nótese ya el apellido). Y fue de rebote por la dimisión de Suárez. Como tal nunca concurrió como cabeza de lista por la UCD.

El resto de PCMs candidatos fracasaron estrepitosamente, como Almunia o Rubalcaba.

La dictadura era más ecuánime y menos discriminadora con los PCMs: El propio Franco y Arias Navarro eran PCMs, aunque Carrero Blanco no.

En general puede decirse que en democracia un PCM lo tiene muy, muy difícil para alcanzar la presidencia.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (2 Ago 2021)

Su calva ilumina occidente. Pronto su fulgor será tan fuerte que los subhumanos arderéis bajo su brillo.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Hannibaal (2 Ago 2021)

Periodista ataca a Vox y Buxadé:








Jorge Buxadé y los trucos del clamidosaurio


El clamidosaurio, también llamado “lagarto de cuello con volantes” o “lagarto con volantes”, es un reptil que vive solamente en el norte de Australia y el sur de Nueva Guinea




www.vozpopuli.com





La respuesta de Buxadé, exponiendolo como lo que es, un masón:


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Kamui (3 Ago 2021)

Un calvo? Lo dudo.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ago 2021)

*El* *hilo supera las 26.000 visitas... *


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Ago 2021)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Bueno pues eso, con resentidos como el que nos ocupa, qué grandes tardes nos depara Vox, como se vé en esta sencilla anécdota, partido que integra en su directiva aotro psicópata al más puro estilo R78.
> y dado que en este caso Buixadé tenía como cliente ( y diría que amigo) a un indepe muy majo, al final para aquél “la pela es la pela“.
> Lo digo porque a mi no me parece ni bien ni mal, a mi si me pagan bien sirvo a quien me lo pida, total ni soy político ni cobro un euro del Hez-tado, soy autònomo , pero supongo que más de un votante de “Bocs”, sorry Vox , se infartará sabiendo cosillas de estas.



Reportado.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Verbenero (4 Ago 2021)

Tú eres consciente de que yo también puedo entrar en su Twitter no?


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (4 Ago 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Reportado.



Reportado por qué?
Por contar lo que vi?
Por qué tu tambien eres calvoh y enanoh?


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## laresial (4 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Hilo en construcción porque no tengo tiempo.
> 
> Jorge es inteligente y leído, mucho más que Abascal. Más que Espinosa. Cien mil veces más que Ortega-Smith
> 
> ...



Mejor un buen dictador, como Francisco Franco, insuperable desde Caesar Augusto, que unos demócratas parásitos que no valen ni la soga con la que ahorcarles como la Casta Parasitaria del PPSOE.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ago 2021)

de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta sin contar generaciones anteriores , la inmensa mayoría viven de forma normal. 
Sólo los españoles y algún otro país occidental que está siendo atacado y usado como campo de experimentación de ingeniería social , está sufriendo las consecuencias de un modelo de sociedad que pretende esterilizar a la población. 

En el mundo hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres con ablación , por poner un ejemplo de diferencias sociales , ya son más que todas las feministas del planeta . Son tan mujeres como cualquier otra , yo diría que mucho más, porque lo que determina a una mujer es que sea la hembra de la especie humana , es decir , la madre de los hijos de la nueva generación. 

De hecho la deconstrucción de la mujer española convirtiéndola en algo estético , además de algo infantil y ridículo ya que es lo mismo que decirle a los niños que las niñas lo son por llevar coletas , pues en España han metido en el mismo saco a las mujeres y a los travestis porque quieren hacer creer que son lo mismo : agujeros estériles con patas.


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## Furymundo (4 Ago 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



solo con esa mierda de querer transformar la UE desde dentro
lo hace 100% descartable. 

No queremos salir de la UE dice el muy miserable.!


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (4 Ago 2021)

Todo lo que sea alejarnos del criminal-liberalismo me parece bien, al margen de que luego haya que ajustar cuentas con los Cerdos como ya hicimos en el '45. Pero por el momento, el enemigo es el Puerco-Liberalismo asesino criminal


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ago 2021)

en los países en guerra : Libia, Siria, Etiopía , Afganistán .... no ves ni una mascarilla porque no existe el coronavirus ( que es el equivalente desestabilizador en el resto de los países en esta tercera guerra mundial 3.0) 

los creadores de ETA, Sendero Luminoso , Las Farc ... y todas las guerras habidas y por haber, son los que están detrás del coronavirus : EL FMI 









Fondo Monetario Internacional - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org













Acuerdos de Bretton Woods - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org













Harry Dexter White - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org













John Maynard Keynes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org













Caso Strauss-Kahn - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Sardónica (7 Ago 2021)

La voz de pito la lleva.


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## El amigo (8 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Hilo en construcción porque no tengo tiempo.
> 
> Jorge es inteligente y leído, mucho más que Abascal. Más que Espinosa. Cien mil veces más que Ortega-Smith
> 
> ...



Y encima tenía pelo cuando estaba en la falange.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (8 Ago 2021)

Jorge Buxadé y los trucos del clamidosaurio (vozpopuli.com)


Hay que recordar que Buxadé fue quien se burló de las “feministas feas”, lo cual provocó, más que indignación, una notable hilaridad entre las feministas, a quienes faltó tiempo para hacer notar las más que evidentes semejanzas físicas y estéticas entre el diputado Buxadé y Brad Pitt, por poner un ejemplo.

Este hombre que fue presidente del Foro Catalán de la Familia (está casado y tiene cuatro hijos); que ha mantenido durante años la “teoría” de que la masacre del 11-M no fue organizada por radicales islamistas sino por ETA; que sostiene que la guerra civil fue culpa de la República; que fue secretario de la Fundación Juan Boscán e impulsor de Sociedad Civil Catalana; este hombre que es uno de los ideólogos de la xenofobia de Vox y que ha escrito que la Constitución de 1978 nos ha dejado “un pueblo desmantelado”, *es hoy el vicepresidente del Área Política de Vox y su rostro más mediático, y ello se debe a su cercanía al líder, Santiago Abascal*. Es la referencia mediática y comunicativa de Vox.


----------



## Alabama Anon (8 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Hay que recordar que Buxadé fue quien se burló de las “feministas feas”,



Deja de vendermelo, ya le iba a votar


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (9 Ago 2021)




----------



## Alabama Anon (9 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>



Es el mejor


----------



## Shudra (9 Ago 2021)

Espero que así sea. Tiene un aire a Reichstfuhrer de las SS que trae buenos recuerdos. Sería un inspector de gas brutal.


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## Turgot (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## Furymundo (10 Ago 2021)

de momento quien me esta amenazando con expulsarme de la sociedad es STEEGMAN


----------



## Turgot (12 Ago 2021)




----------



## Turgot (12 Ago 2021)




----------



## César92 (12 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


>



No te entiendo Baizuo, según tú ¿Eso es malo o bueno?


----------



## César92 (12 Ago 2021)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Deja de vendermelo, ya le iba a votar



Jajajajajaja


----------



## Turgot (12 Ago 2021)

César92 dijo:


> No te entiendo Baizuo, según tú ¿Eso es malo o bueno?



Es fascismo puro y duro


----------



## César92 (13 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Es fascismo puro y duro



Huy sí, "cuidao".


----------



## Turgot (14 Ago 2021)

Contra lo que el llama modernidad

Es decir, contra la igualdad de derechos, contra el laicismo, contra la ilustración


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (15 Ago 2021)

La esencia del nacionalpagafantismo


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (21 Ago 2021)

Jorge quiere construir un... de los 1.000 años


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## Wojakmanuel (22 Ago 2021)

*Führer Stahl Glatze

*


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## pepetemete (23 Ago 2021)

Con gente como Buxadé me animo a ir a una guerra.
Prefiero morir luchando y matando hijos de puta a vivir como un paria con bozal y vacunado cada media hora toda mi puta vida

Firmo ya!


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Ago 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## Barruno (30 Ago 2021)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Periodista ataca a Vox y Buxadé:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sale dando una charla en Divulgadores del Misterio, donde colabora Jesus Callejo y sobre todo Carlos Canales.
Ambos no me preocupan por que hasta tienen un programa sobre la masoneria en la Escóbula de la Bruja, pero vaya, que no mola, por que veo por donde va la infiltracion.


Si pones "dibulgadores misterio luis algorri" en yutube te aparecen varios videos del mindundi. Defendiendo la masoneria por cierto.



Por cierto em ese programa sobre la masoneria en la escóbula, callejo se refiere a Franco como "ese enano cabrón". Cogedle la matrícula.
Pa mi que es masón tambien. Canales lo dudo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (30 Ago 2021)

Hacen falta mas tipos como Buxade.

MASIVAMENTE................... VOX.

Por cierto, @Turgot , no me leo el tocho ni con los ojos de tu puta madre.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Ago 2021)

Es un tipo inteligente y preparado, pero más feo que pegar a un padre.

No triunfaría como líder político. Abascal da mucha más presencia, especialmente desde que se ha dejado barba.


----------



## Turgot (30 Ago 2021)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Hacen falta mas tipos como Buxade.
> 
> MASIVAMENTE................... VOX.
> 
> Por cierto, @Turgot , no me leo el tocho ni con los ojos de tu puta madre.



Cobarde


----------



## jpjp (30 Ago 2021)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Hacen falta mas tipos como Buxade.
> 
> MASIVAMENTE................... VOX.
> 
> Por cierto, @Turgot , no me leo el tocho ni con los ojos de tu puta madre.



Es un crack buxade con ortega smith dos cracks.


----------



## Turgot (30 Ago 2021)

jpjp dijo:


> Es un crack buxade con ortega smith dos cracks.



No, entre los dos suman un cerebro


----------



## pagesitofeliz (30 Ago 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> cualquiera que sepa algo de propaganda politica y campañas electorales sabe que un calvo a lo mas que aspira en españa es a un gobierno autonomico y en estados unidos, por buscar un paralelismo, a gobernador. la imagen es determinante en politica un calvo no vende.
> 
> es asi.



Mismito que las rubias tontas y los que tienen mucho pelo poco cerebro y así todo.
Anda que?.


----------



## Turgot (31 Ago 2021)

Y siempre, es decir por sus ideas, no por sus acciones


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Ago 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Sep 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (6 Sep 2021)

Si fuera una iglesia pediría una guerra civil


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## skan (6 Sep 2021)

No me gusta nada ese tío pero manda huevos que los que os quejáis de eso son los que defendéis al chepas y a otra chusma.


















O con los demás de Podemos, ERC, JxCat... haciendose fotos con banderas anticonstitucionales como la estelada, o con etarras.


----------



## skan (6 Sep 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (12 Sep 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (12 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## Turgot (20 Sep 2021)

*GUERRA CIVIL*


----------



## Turgot (26 Sep 2021)

_Colaboró en Punto y Coma una revista promovida por Jorge Verstrynge dedicada a la diseminación en España de las ideas de la Nouvelle Droite junto a otros autores como Fernando Sánchez Dragó y Javier Sadaba.2 Igualmente, también fue promotor de la revista Hespérides, otra revista relacionada con la Nouvelle Droite y con Alain de Benoist (aunque Esparza evitó la faceta pagana o anticristiana del movimiento, que en el último caso consideraba «decepcionante»),3 y el llamado Proyecto Cultural Aurora, de pretensiones metapolíticas.4 También colaboró en la revista franquista Razón Española.__5_


----------



## Turgot (28 Sep 2021)

Nacional-católico


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (2 Oct 2021)

Así es como se canta

llamando al taxi


----------



## Turgot (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Turgot (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Turgot (23 Oct 2021)

Así es como se canta

llamando al taxi


----------



## Turgot (23 Oct 2021)




----------



## Turgot (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Nov 2021)

A tí te da lo mismo Frente Obrero que Vox , eh @Turgot? 
Te va la marcha


----------



## El Patriarcado (6 Nov 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> cualquiera que sepa algo de propaganda politica y campañas electorales sabe que un calvo a lo mas que aspira en españa es a un gobierno autonomico y en estados unidos, por buscar un paralelismo, a gobernador. la imagen es determinante en politica un calvo no vende.
> 
> es asi.



Mira el homúnculo de tu avatar.


----------



## Turgot (9 Nov 2021)

Oswald Spengler (filosofia.org) 

_El obscurantismo ultrabelicista de Spengler constituyó una de las fuentes ideológicas del fascismo alemán, del “nacionalsocialismo”. _


----------



## PA\BE (9 Nov 2021)

Es posible.


----------



## Turgot (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## Shudra (9 Nov 2021)

Pero a ver, @Turgot. Si los polacos no defienden su país de una oleada de inmigrantes ¿Quién lo hará? Lo que es una vergüenza es que la UE permita estas invasiones islámicas para tener mano de obra barata, no que los ciudadanos defiendan su país de los macheteros del desierto.


----------



## UNGERN (9 Nov 2021)

Nunca había reparado demasiado en Buxadé, pero ahora gracias a @Turgot sé que cita a Evola y hace reseñas de libros de Junger además de tenerlos bien puestos. A partir de ahora voy a seguir a Buxadé. Estoy por darle un Zanx. 

Si leeis su reseña de Junger veréis que define el concepto de remero:

"...en su afán de construir ese _homo tributario_, que es la evolución del _homo economicus_, un mero ciudadano europeo que parece arrastrar su existencia anodina en un constante trabajar y tributar para el sostenimiento de un Sistema que ni se compadece de él ni se preocupa lo más mínimo por su bienestar moral o la reconstrucción del pensamiento europeo, un Sistema que le condena a ser el financiador de un conjunto de servicios de naturaleza estrictamente económica de los que se benefició y disfrutó al inicio y que, ahora, como por arte de magia, le son arrebatados lenta pero constantemente, en favor de masas organizadas y dirigidas que asaltan sus fronteras y de unos cuentos cientos de grandes corporaciones que se aprovechan de esa misma silenciosa pero continuada ola."


----------



## Turgot (9 Nov 2021)

Shudra dijo:


> Pero a ver, @Turgot. Si los polacos no defienden su país de una oleada de inmigrantes ¿Quién lo hará? Lo que es una vergüenza es que la UE permita estas invasiones islámicas para tener mano de obra barata, no que los ciudadanos defiendan su país de los macheteros del desierto.



Una cosa es controlar las fronteras, otra muy distinta alabar a matones "voluntarios" con fraseología protofascista


----------



## Turgot (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Turgot (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## Turgot (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## Vivoenalemania (27 Nov 2021)

l principio no me gustaba por la voz de chiwawa que tiene pero eh de decir que cada vez me gusta más


----------



## Roedr (27 Nov 2021)

Es el típico tío que engaña. De primeras no se lo toma en serio por la falta de carisma y vocecita. Luego te das cuenta que es bastante listo. 

La verdad es que Vox tiene gente de primera. Olona y éste son grandes ejemplos.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (27 Nov 2021)

trabajo, familia y patria = consignas fascistas

tus consignas son:

paguitas, perros y kalimotxo

hijo de la grandísima puta

comunista de mierda

Buxadé es un puto intelectual y un político de los pies a la cabeza.

Y más falangistas de estos hacen falta en España


----------



## EnergiaLibre (27 Nov 2021)

Si creéis que un abogado va a salvar España es que sois más tontos de lo que parecéis.


----------



## Turgot (27 Nov 2021)

Es más pequeño que Mariscal, que ya es un infusorio


----------



## El Patriarcado (27 Nov 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> Es más pequeño que Mariscal, que ya es un infusorio



¿Es más pequeño que Cuasimodo Iglesias, El Niño Polla Errejón y Timmy Echenique?


----------



## Turgot (27 Nov 2021)

El Patriarcado dijo:


> ¿Es más pequeño que Cuasimodo Iglesias, El Niño Polla Errejón y Timmy Echenique?



Pues por la foto diría que sí


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## Shudra (1 Dic 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Si creéis que un abogado va a salvar España es que sois más tontos de lo que parecéis.



Hubo otro abogado que casi la salva, pero lo fusilaron.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Dic 2021)

Shudra dijo:


> Hubo otro abogado que casi la salva, pero lo fusilaron.



Los abogados de hoy en día son mercenarios, hace 100 años aún tenían una parte de humanos.


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (2 Dic 2021)




----------



## Turgot (2 Dic 2021)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Dic 2021)

yo AHÍ VEO VARIOS DELITOS DE CALVOFOBIA


----------



## arehucas (3 Dic 2021)

Calvo , enano y con voz de pito. Es el nuevo Franco.


----------



## feldene flash (3 Dic 2021)

basura de vox , cara de basura , discurso de basura , cuerpo de basura , basuras sin mas


----------



## Turgot (3 Dic 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## Boaz (5 Dic 2021)

dios te oiga


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Dic 2021)

​


----------



## Turgot (7 Dic 2021)

Más fascinación por la guerra y el conflicto


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Dic 2021)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## Turgot (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## ElTitoCarlos (7 Dic 2021)

¿Covid persistente?


----------



## Turgot (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Turgot (8 Dic 2021)

Guerra de los Ochenta Años - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




_100 000 civiles holandeses muertos2 (18 600 ejecutados por el duque de Alba)23__4_


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (8 Dic 2021)

Ojalá. Por desgracia *PAGA*scal tiene mucho más tirón mediático. Buxadé es muy radical para el votonto medio.


----------



## Turgot (11 Dic 2021)

Usando la palabra antiespaña sin recato, entre otras perlas


----------



## Turgot (14 Dic 2021)

Un político de Vox, acusado de hacer "apología del fascismo" por una foto en Toledo (elespanol.com)



_"Realizó una visita al Alcázar de Toledo reivindicando la figura del general Moscardó, quien fue uno de los sublevados en julio de 1936 contra el gobierno de la II República" y colaboró en "instaurar una dictadura fascista en España", asegura Pineda en una pregunta que dirige a la Comisión Europea, a la que* cuestiona si "condenará la actitud del señor Buxadé*, de acuerdo a la resolución del Parlamento Europeo, de 25/10/2018, que condena el auge de la violencia neofascista en Europa".


El europarlamentario de izquierdas, además, recuerda que Moscadó fue "jefe de las Milicias de la FET y de la JONS, brazo paramilitar del Partido Falangista, *equivalente a las SS alemanas o los camisas negras italianos*". Por ello, Pineda pregunta si la Comisión Europea "actuará en consecuencia de acuerdo a la resolución 71/179 de la Asamblea General de la ONU, del 19/12/2016 para combatir la glorificación del nazismo y del neonazismo"._


----------



## Turgot (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Turgot (25 Dic 2021)

Cómo terminó la Rana Pepe convirtiéndose en un meme que la ultraderecha reclama como propio


Un diputado de Vox se ha referido esta semana a este personaje para defenderlo como "símbolo de miles de jóvenes que no van a permitir que la izquierda les imponga cómo pensar". Popularizado como meme de ultraderecha a raíz de 2015 y durante la campaña de las elecciones que dieron el poder a...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Turgot (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## Shudra (9 Ene 2022)

Es el puto amo. Mejor él que los Espinosa, liberalillos empresaurios. Hace falta más nacionalcatolicismo y menos globalismo.


----------



## Turgot (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (19 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia








​


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ene 2022)

​


----------



## Turgot (24 Ene 2022)

Vaya, haciendo comparaciones con El Señor de los Anillos, al mas puro estilo Varg Vikernes


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ene 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Ene 2022)

​


----------



## Turgot (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## kabeljau (8 Feb 2022)

Esto es envidia. ¡Jódete!


----------



## Turgot (10 Feb 2022)

No podía faltar la visión distorsionada de la Caída del Imperio de Occidente, típica de los cretinos reaccionarios


----------



## Turgot (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Turgot (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## Turgot (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## MaGiVer (13 Feb 2022)

Ya me caía de puta madre, no hace falta que me lo sigas vendiendo.


----------



## Turgot (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (14 Feb 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Lubinillo (15 Feb 2022)

Turgot dijo:


>



La de la izquierda del circulo parece china, una china en Falange? Yo diría que no son ni españoles fíjate.


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## pptronic (15 Feb 2022)

Turgot dijo:


>



Ese banderín es de la OJE.


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Feb 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> 1447 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Es un tipo con una imagen horrible, calvo, feo, agresivo, con voz muy desagradable, pijo que va de chulo y que encima era falangista y orgulloso de serlo.
> ...






Turgot dijo:


> Buxadé apenas reprime su fascinación por la violencia




​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Debunker (17 Feb 2022)

Yo vivo esta dictadura esquizofrénica de la igualdad -desigualdad, de múltiples géneros que niegan el sexo mujer- hombre, que nos lleva a la extinción, que regala nuestro país a asaltantes de fronteras, o sea a la puerta de mi casa tal cual hacen los okupas , de una justicia super corrupta, de unos medios mundialmente alineados y todo el que diga una palabra en contra es un apestado al que se le quita la voz, un largo etc. que no voy a especificar , no tengo tiempo, pero que todos sabemos, el regímen político que vivimos globalmente es la dictadura más hdp y desgraciada que hayamos vivido nunca, y lo que viene que nos va a dejar hasta sin respiración como el carnet por puntos para los ciudadanos. 

Lo de Buxade es de angelitos al lado de lo que ya tenemos encima.


----------



## Turgot (3 Mar 2022)

Poco a poco se va creando el culto a la personalidad y el lo promueve


----------



## Віктор Чанов (6 Mar 2022)

Buen hilo de @Turgot


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Mar 2022)

Віктор Чанов dijo:


> Buen hilo de @Turgot






Новая правда dijo:


> *Віктор Чанов*
> *Lonchafinista*
> Desde 5 Mar 2022
> Mensajes 220
> ...


----------



## Turgot (30 May 2022)




----------



## ciberecovero (30 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (30 May 2022)

​


----------



## Ds_84 (30 May 2022)

Buxadé sería un fantástico ministro portavoz.

Masivamente!!!

Viva VOX


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (31 May 2022)

El que creó el hilo ya no escribe?


----------



## ciberecovero (31 May 2022)

​


----------



## Turgot (31 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Buxadé sería un fantástico ministro portavoz.
> 
> Masivamente!!!
> 
> Viva VOX



No se conformará con eso

Y tampoco vale; feo, agresivo y con voz de pito


----------



## Ds_84 (31 May 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> No se conformará con eso



tu eres el que no lo traga eh?! xD

dicen que se come a los niños por las noches y que se salta la cola en misa...ñiñiñiiiii


----------



## ciberecovero (31 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Deitano (1 Jun 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Hilo en construcción porque no tengo tiempo.
> 
> Jorge es inteligente y leído, mucho más que Abascal. Más que Espinosa. Cien mil veces más que Ortega-Smith
> 
> ...



Ojalá tengas razón. España necesita a alguien así.


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Jun 2022)

​


----------



## Turgot (5 Jun 2022)

Oculta que los que les explotan son sus votantes


----------



## Cocoplato (5 Jun 2022)

Tienes razón en todo lo que dices y por eso hay que ayudarle. Es justo lo que necesita España. Sin embargo, si eres un criminal, un homosexual, una Charo, un vago o un traidor; pues entiendo que no te guste. Dime como te irían las cosas peor si Buxadé fuera _il Duce_ Español?
Por cierto, estaba hoy leyendo sobre los los inicios del régimen de Mussolini y sabes lo que he aprendido? Que acabó con la mafia y los EEUU se aliaron con la mafia Siciliana para echarlo y cuando lo echaron, volvieron a instaurar la mafia en Sicilia. De que lado estás?


----------



## Turgot (9 Jun 2022)

Asimilando inmigrantes indefensos a soldados invasores


----------



## MTJohnny (15 Jun 2022)

Las intervenciones del futuro dictador en la campaña andaluza. Arengas inspiradoras y llenas de energía. Ahora que me las supere el papasfritas del Juanma Moreno o el chiquilicuatre del Juan Marín alias "el Torrijas".


----------



## IZAN_JOK (Lunes a la(s) 11:16 PM)

@jabalino @Sandy Ravage @Pure Blood @spitfire @Focus in @lucky starr @Ajoporro @Decipher @Antonio Juarez 
@Conde Duckula @Iron John @naburiano @crash2012 @ULTRAPACO @VOX @VOXero @klopec @Decipher
@WEKurtz @dragon33 @Burboom @ueee3 @fluffy @ULTRAPACO @VOX o DERROICIÓN @Covaleda
@Ratnik @Pajarotto @Paparajote @Abrojo @Calzoncillos zurraspaos @Sardónica @nraheston @MAUSER
@.Kaikus @Terminus


----------

